# Kabel Deutschland mit eigener FritzBox



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Mich würde interessieren, wie ich Kabel Deutschland VoiP-Telefonie mit 3 Rufnummern und KD Internet an meine FritzBox 7390 weiterleiten kann (mit weiterhin vorhandener Unterscheidbarkeit der Rufnummern) . Offiziell geht das nicht, aber das muss doch eigentlich machbar sein, wenn man ein bisschen an den MAC-Adressen etc. rumspielt, oder? Ost schließlich stinknormales SIP-Voip bei KD.

Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.

MfG,
ile.


----------



## p00nage (11. Juli 2011)

Also wir hatten ne 7290 und hatten 2 telefone und denen konnten wir 2 verschiedene nummern zuteilen, des liegt aber denk ich auch am telefon. Sind aber zum glück nicht mehr bei KD


----------



## Jimini (11. Juli 2011)

Würde es nicht ausreichen, KD die Mac-Adresse der FritzBox zu nennen und die dann deinen Zugang auf selbige umstellen zu lassen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## ile (11. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es nicht ausreichen, KD die Mac-Adresse der FritzBox zu nennen und die dann deinen Zugang auf selbige umstellen zu lassen?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Das ist das, was ich vermute, dass es gehen sollte. Wäre hält cool, wenn es jemand gibt, der das schon gemacht hat und mir sagen kann, worauf ich achten muss.


----------



## Jimini (11. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht kann man das auch irgendwie koppeln, aber das wäre natürlich vergleichsweise unelegant, 2 Geräte statt nur einem zu nutzen. Die Internetverbindung ist da ja nicht das Problem, aber ob man die Telefonverbindungen mit irgendwelchen Adaptern zur FritzBox durchschleifen kann, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheGhost5583 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir dieser beitrag weiter 

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - FritzBox 7170 als VoIP mit Kabel Deutschland?


----------

